
Yahoo Webscope: a reference library of interesting and useful datasets - skreuzer
http://webscope.sandbox.yahoo.com/
======
zerop
Large datasets - [https://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-large-datasets-
open-t...](https://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-large-datasets-open-to-the-
public)

~~~
phillc73
Obligatory awesome link: [https://github.com/caesar0301/awesome-public-
datasets](https://github.com/caesar0301/awesome-public-datasets)

------
jacquesm
Archive Team will have their hands full if and when Yahoo finally shuts down.
Their footprint on the web is still enormous and quite a bit of that stuff is
valuable.

~~~
igravious
Thanks for pointing them out. Here's a link to the page where they track
endangered datasets:
[http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Alive..._OR_ARE_THEY](http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Alive..._OR_ARE_THEY)

~~~
RaSoJo
Thanks for the link. Was a fun read

 _Google wants you to think they will be here forever_

------
chrstphrhrt
I'd like to contribute to dissemination of this stuff by turning it into nice
public APIs.

Which ones should I start with? Where to look in the docs to get started?

~~~
TheLogothete
These data are for academics only.

------
mwerty
I applied a while ago (Jan 14) for their news feed dataset and have not heard
back. Does anyone here know the average turn around time? Also does it make a
difference if you are a professor/ phd student?

Thank you

